# White worms?



## StarlitSnow (Jun 24, 2007)

My Oscar's tank has a ton of little white worm-looking things on the sides and bottom...they're about half the size of a pinky finger's nail, but they're everywhere! They're also starting to appear in my 10 gallon tiger barb tank....I can't find ANY information on these things! Anyone know what they are and if they're dangerous or just a nuisance?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

look at the topics at the bottom of this page.


----------

